# Secret projects of all WW2 combatants



## Smokey (Aug 1, 2005)

How about a thread for the wunder aircraft of all WW2 combatants, not just Luft 46 projects?

Here are some:






Miles Libellula Heavy bomber project

http://www.miles-aircraft.com/Projects_libellula_heavy_bomber.html

and a prototype that flew





Miles M 39 Libellula
http://airwar.valka.cz/muzeum/britanie/m_39/default.htm



> Miles offered the Miles M.39 Libellula bomber, ultimately envisaged as powered by three jet engines















B&V MGRP 



> This project was designed to be carried to within 290 km (180 miles) of the target by a Do 217 bomber. The carrier aircraft would go into a shallow dive to allow for ignition of the rocket's ramjet. The pilot would then locate the target by radar and release the main rocket in a ballistic trajectory. To help alleviate the calculated G forces (20 G), the pilot was in a prone position and was fitted with a shock absorber harness. The aircraft then ignited its own ramjet for the flight back to base.



http://www.luft46.com/bv/bvrmist.html





Airspeed AS 31

http://www.geocities.com/Heartland/Village/4082/brit/odd_air.htm



> The British specification 35/35 was for an experimental high-speed aircraft with the option of turning it in to an 8-gun fighter, as in the Hurricane Spitfire.
> There were four firms who replied to this specification the most un-conventional was the Airspeed A.S.31 which was a tractor monoplane in which the tailplane, on twin metal booms, carried the pilot in an eggshaped nacelle. No rudder or fin surface was indicated on the general arrangement drawing. Split flaps were fitted across the trailing edge of the wing between the booms, with wide-span ailerons outboard of the booms. A widetrack undercarriage was depicted . The aircraft was to be powered by a Rolls-Royce Merlin E engine. No details of its potential performance are recorded. Its wing span was 33 ft. and its length 29.5 ft.
> The other contenders were the Bristol 151 single seat monoplane, powered by a Bristol Hercules engine. Its speed, with 100-octane fuel, was estimated to be 440mph. The General Aircraft GAL.28 was a single-seat aircraft , powered by a single Hercules engine, with a wing of variable area. The Hawker design was a Hurricane variant.
> The Specification not proceeded with.







Armstrong Whitworth 2 seat day night fighter





Boulton Paul P92 2 seat day night fighter





Boulton Paul P 99

Twin boom, one tail





Armstrong Whitworth AW 54A naval reconnaissance aircraft

an unusual trainer





General Aircraft G.A.L. 33 Cagnet

http://www.jaapteeuwen.com/ww2aircraft/html pages/GENERAL AIRCRAFT GAL33 CAGNET.htm

Junkers Ju322




http://www.geocities.com/hjunkers/ju_ju322_a1.htm
http://www.fortunecity.com/tattooine/farmer/120/322.html
http://www.warbirdsresourcegroup.org/LRG/ju322.html


> This unfortunate German glider of 1941 had a hilarious history. The Nazis ordered the Junkers company to produce 200 all-wood assault gliders, they were to be used in the invasion of Britain in the same role as the Messershmitt 321. {See my entry on the Me 323 for details.} Junkers had to start from scratch, the company had abandoned wood construction years before. They wound up with a 203 foot flying wing with a conventional tail that loaded cargo through the "nose". During loading tests a light tank crashed through the floor and it had to be strengthened, reducing payload by 20 percent. On it's first flight test a Ju 90 tow plane laboured to pull it into the air, barely making it before the end of the runway. The Mammut then jettisoned it's wheeled take-off trolley, which smashed itself into fragments. The poor pilot had other things to worry about as the unstable glider began to pitch up violently, putting the tow plane into a full-power dive. In desperation the Mammut pilot cut loose the tow and the glider straightened out and landed in a field nearby. Two weeks later it was towed back to the flying field by the tanks it was supposed to carry. The project was cancelled and the rest of the 98 gliders being built were cut up for firewood. The above picture may show it after it's first flight.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 1, 2005)

Reggiane Re-2006, an updated Re-2005 with the DB603 engine.


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 6, 2005)

Here his something better than Re-2006: Caproni Ca-183 bis with 5 Mg-151 20 mm guns, a 1475 HP DB-605 engine and a FIAT water-cooled auxiliary engine in the rear that boosted a supercharger for the DB-605 and a compressor for a motorjet in the tail with after-burner,for a maximum speed of 820 Km/h


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Wahey thats pretty damn hardcore, I hadnt heard of that before...Welcome to the site Sparviero! 8)


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 6, 2005)

Thank you.

Reggiane Re-2005R is not exactly a "never -were" because a prototype was really ready in 1943 in Genoa,it was a high performance interceptor with a DB-605 engine+Fiat a-20 auxiliary engine for two centrifugal compressors ( one for the DB-605, one for a motorjet exactly as ca-183 bis) for a maximum speed of 730 km/h with the same armament as the Reggiane-2005 or 760 km/h with only 1 Mg-151 and two 12.7 mm Breda Safat.It would have been an easy evolution from the Reggiane-2005, a cheap up-to-date high speed fighter that didn't need a very powerful engine as Daimler-Benz 603 whose supply from Germany were not sure 1in 1942-43 .


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 6, 2005)

Interesting! 8) Another one I didnt know about.


----------



## JCS (Aug 6, 2005)

Interesting stuff, Sparviero! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 7, 2005)

The Ca-183 almost looks like a Bv-155.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 7, 2005)

Welcome to thesite SM. You have brought in some interesting info there.


----------



## SM79Sparviero (Aug 7, 2005)

> The Ca-183 almost looks like a Bv-155.




They both had to be high-altitude aircrafts, with a long wing and pressurized cockpit.I think this is more technically similar to Ca-183: 
http://www.ctrl-c.liu.se/misc/ram/mig-13.html


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

Yeah thats simillar but I think it still looks more like a Bv-155.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 8, 2005)

I think it looks like a C.C.2 with an inline at the front.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 8, 2005)

It looks similar yeah.\


----------

